# Hooray for our new emoticons!



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

Go Chase go!

now who on the photoforum does this emoticon remind you of:
ldman: 
this one is mandatory for replying to any post from karissa:
 
this one is is photogoddess's fav:
 

lol: I like this one but I don't suppose it'll ever make this family friendly forum:


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't think it's very nice to poke fun at minority groups, especially one that I'm a member of!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

are you talking about the sadist minority?


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hell no!
 It's the D.O.M. society of which I'm a card carrying member!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Hell no!
> It's the D.O.M. society of which I'm a card carrying member!



I thought being a dom had something to do sadism :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

Isn't a Dom usually a woman?


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 14, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Isn't a Dom usually a woman?



 Now how can a Dirty Old Man be a woman?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

EXACTLY my question!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

sorry i am not as well versed in s & m as you folks are!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

:shock: I don't know what you are talking about.  :shock:


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 14, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> sorry i am not as well versed in *s & m* as you folks are!!!



 So what's there to know about chocolate and candy covered peanuts?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

Those are M & Ms silly! :?


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 14, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Those are M & Ms silly! :?



 Ooooohhh....now that explains it!


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

:LOL:  :LOL:   M&M's melt in your mouth and not in your hand unless you live in the south in which you are lucky if you can eat them before they melt. :?


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

I live in the south and they don't melt  :?


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I live in the south and they don't melt  :?



Hmm... maybe it's just Texas. :?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 15, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be that things are hotter in Texas!


----------

